# Favourite arias from Handel Operas and Oratorios



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

This is one of my many favourites: 





What are yours?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

These will do for now.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

"Date serta, date flores" from Silete Venti...it's a cantata, still counts.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

"Dopo Notte" from "Ariodante". Feast your ears on this astounding _tour de force _from Anne Sofie van Otter:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KH4b69bI4Q


----------



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> "Dopo Notte" from "Ariodante". Feast your ears on this astounding _tour de force _from Anne Sofie van Otter:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KH4b69bI4Q


Marvelous!

This one made me smile too, especially in that chromatic quavers.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Cesare, alla tua destra - probably the most memorable, to me.




The People Shall Hear is not an aria, btw. Do you mean "numbers", not just "arias"?


----------

